# 7MGTE S14 240sx



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6396&item=4558527034&rd=1


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

Well that's stupid.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I think it's cool. Not your run-of-the-mill swap. If you're going to swap, make it cool. Like a CA18DET into a Geo Metro. That's cool.


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

Well the guy specifically mentioned that he did it for the power, which is bullshit. There are plenty of more than capable Nissan engines that would have been cheaper and easier to get the same power numbers. Had it been a show car, I might have thought differently, but just for power doesn't make sense. As for the CA in the Metro, that is very cool.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

k4pt4inkr011i0 said:


> Well the guy specifically mentioned that he did it for the power, which is bullshit. There are plenty of more than capable Nissan engines that would have been cheaper and easier to get the same power numbers. Had it been a show car, I might have thought differently, but just for power doesn't make sense. As for the CA in the Metro, that is very cool.


That's true. With the money it takes to get a 7mgte into a 240sx, you can do alot more with an RB engine. It is a cool swap though.


----------

